

Color vision quiz - humbyvaldes
https://www.igame.com/eye-test/

======
kristopolous
Could also be called _display quality quiz_

~~~
dEnigma
Indeed, I get around 15 every time on one of my displays and just got 25 on
the other one without a problem

------
sosuke
30 and 1 error, that last one of all purple I just couldn't find it.

I'd bet that monitor panel quality might a big difference.

Edit: Of course, the end text was funny because it said I could spot a
mosquito a mile away, which I think has nothing to do with my color accuracy.
I wear prescription glasses.

------
snogglethorpe
I got 23.

I know I'm a typical "partially color blind" male, e.g. I always fail those
tests where they show you an image made of a bunch of colored dots and ask
what number you see, but on this test, I found I could find the outlier much
more easily by using my peripheral vision: staring directly at it the grid,
all the squares would look the same, but by looking to the side and sort of
scanning with the edge of my vision, one would suddenly jump out...

~~~
rs232
27 here ("Wow, you have excellent colour vision.") with fairly typical
red/green colorblindness. I also fail the the Ishihara plate (dots) test like
clockwork.

Does this test different hues (or brightness even?) of the same color rather
than the red/green blue/purple of the dots? (Can't tell myself, am after all
colorblind.)

This test seems to be about something else rather than traditional
colorblindedness.

------
hfsktr
17-20 depending on the colors. A lot of them were immediate but the dark
blue/purples were difficult.

Was it just me or were all of them lighter? Were there any where the color was
darker than the rest?

Just curious if that makes it more/less difficult or has any effect.

Squinting did help occasionally. As well as going with your gut usually. Fun
way to spend a few minutes.

Edit: Sadly I couldn't score less than 1 since clicking the wrong color
doesn't start it.

------
malgorithms
Everyone should also compare monitors, browsers, and OS when saying what they
got. First try: 31 / iMac 5K / Chrome. [edit: regarding browser, I don't know
much about color profiling, but I do recall seeing an example of the same
images being rendered in completely different colors across different browsers
on the same OS. Can't find a link.]

------
vernie
I get that the threshold for just-noticeable color difference is much lower if
the tiles are touching but I found the Hermann grid illusion that arose from
using spaced-out rounded squares to be very distracting.

------
stared
Is it a _color_ (~hue) test a lightness test? I see changes only in the later
(and then it would make sense that some of my color-blind friends make
reasonably high score).

------
js2
I don't understand the timed component. I can score 100% on this one:

[http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-
challenge](http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-challenge)

But I ran out of time after getting 12 correct on the linked test. Edit:
managed 28 after repeated attempts. I feel there is some luck of the draw
here, depending upon which hues follow which previous hues, and the placement
of the correct square.

------
jstanley
I scored 33.

I found squinting my eyes made it easier to spot the "blob" that had the wrong
colour, and this technique made the game a lot easier.

------
karmakaze
8 then 30 so there's not much science here

------
sethammons
SCORE: 30 ERRORS: 0 Better than 90+-someodd% of the population.

I found purple hardest. I eventually failed on a purple.

Reminds me of [http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-
challenge](http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-challenge). I believe I
scored 97-percentile on that (a 3).

------
run4yourlives2
25 on first try. But then they go and compare my vision to a hawk, saying that
I can somehow see a worm in a tree... which wouldn't have as much to do with
my ability to distinguish color as it would my ability to discern detail at
distance.

So I suppose a large helping of salt is required.

------
jnordwick
25\. Hawk. I felt like i was guessing on the last few but somehow they were
correct.

------
spacec0wb0y
Strained my eyes doing it, had to look off into the distance for them to feel
normal again! But got 31 which put me up over 95%. Think the peripheral vision
trick helps in some of them.

------
fruzz
I'm partially colourblind (deuteranomaly), and stopped after I hit 30 with 0
errors. I normally do very poorly on Ishihara or Farnsworth-Munsell tests.

------
zatkin
Speaking of vision, if my finger gets slightly blurry when it's less than
three inches from my face, does that mean I need glasses?

~~~
coherentpony
Asking on a public forum might get you somewhere but you should probably see a
qualified optician. They are medical professionals that can conduct a thorough
eye test.

------
kanche
33 with 2 errors. In the last ones I was seeing optical illusions - black dots
were appearing at the white intersections!

------
bshimmin
This is super easy if you use Digital Color Meter on the Mac!

------
jnevill
3\. Beat that.

~~~
snowpanda
Did you notice it in your daily life before this test?

I got 29 first try. But I'm sure some people get much higher.

On the other hand, my hearing isn't great though. I wonder if it's related.

~~~
byoung2
Got 18 on my first try. I have trouble distinguishing red and orange, and I
was unaware of it until high school. We were talking about Steve Jobs wearing
the same clothes every day as a sort of uniform and I made a comment comparing
that to Gilligan always wearing his signature orange shirt. At that point the
whole class corrected me and said that his shirt is actually red. I still see
it as orange (roughly the same as the YC logo), but I make the mental
correction and call it red.

The next time it came up was when I needed a bag to carry something to work,
and my wife handed me her bag. I complained that it wouldn't be manly to carry
a pink bag to work and she told me that the bag was actually red. To me the
bag looks the same color as the pink lemonade in this picture:
[http://janeshealthykitchen.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/Pa...](http://janeshealthykitchen.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/Paleo-Pink-Lemonade-540x451.jpg)

